# Carbon fiber spikes



## prentice110 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anybody have/tried these yet? Are they as lite as the salesman said? He said he couldnt stock em' cause they were so expensive, and no one was buying. I realy need an upgrade, not getting younger sux. The guy was a B.S.er fo sho! Anybody here done biz wit Alexander Equipment in Lilse Il?


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 15, 2011)

are you looking at the gecko's or does somebody else make carbon fiber spikes? I have a set of the "cheap" geckos and they are a world different then the old school spurs I have. might just be because the old spurs I have just have the generic leather pads and hurt like a sob after a while. I however recommend not using the European style spur its a whole different feel, It might have been the fact I was climbing a frozen hickory but I had a helluva time getting the feel for the different angle needed. If I'm on a job with you and slayer anytime soon I'll bring um with if you want to try um out. what do you curently climb with?


----------



## prentice110 (Mar 15, 2011)

I currently use some off brand cheapos . Use to use my buddies aluminum Bashlins and those were nice! We called em' air slippers. Ive tried the wolf claws, and dont get me wrong, they were nice to, but all the extra padding made me feel like I was spiking into rotten mush, so it made me feel unsafe .(IDK, just did). I dont know if the guy was talking about Geckos, he didnt say a brand name, just said the whole shank was carbon fiber. Was really hoping to get some feedback here, and maybe some pics, but Im a lil worried that Ive pissed everyone off too much(hehehe).


----------



## flushcut (Mar 15, 2011)

I have not used them but I have not heard anything bad about them. I have a friend that is a lineman and he loves them.


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Mar 15, 2011)

Komet Spikes & Wolf-Claw Tree Climbing Spurs
I ve tried the komet climbers , vs my buck. titanium lpads... they were nice
light, comfortable... to bad i am poor i kind of wish didn't try them on now!


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the regular gecko's, with american tree spikes. I imagine the carbon fibre ones would be even better.. a little pricey though.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 15, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> I like the regular gecko's, with american tree spikes. I imagine the carbon fibre ones would be even better.. a little pricey though.


 
Nice nub you left there, hacka! lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 15, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> I like the regular gecko's, with american tree spikes. I imagine the carbon fibre ones would be even better.. a little pricey though.


 
You don't take a wrap on that lower strap? Or is that a Cali thing?
Jeff


----------



## prentice110 (Mar 16, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> I like the regular gecko's, with american tree spikes. I imagine the carbon fibre ones would be even better.. a little pricey though.


 
How pricey we talkin? Money is no object for my comfort right now.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 16, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice nub you left there, hacka! lol



There was a limb crossing over that from the other side. I just forgot to clean it up after removing the other limb. Smartass..

Jeff, I just never bothered wrapping the strap like that. I have seen climbers do that though. They were heterosexual too, so I don't think it's a cali thing.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 16, 2011)

Ive done things with Alexander, they are great. Service and Parts is real good. Parts, call one day(if early enough), get part the next day and I'm in the QC, 175miles away. Peeps all seem real cool and reasonable. Can call and b.s. with the mechanic about my equipment, that's a big thing right there. Going back to make a big purchase soon, I hope!


----------



## prentice110 (Mar 16, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Ive done things with Alexander, they are great. Service and Parts is real good. Parts, call one day(if early enough), get part the next day and I'm in the QC, 175miles away. Peeps all seem real cool and reasonable. Can call and b.s. with the mechanic about my equipment, that's a big thing right there. Going back to make a big purchase soon, I hope!


 
Well if you do, feel free to stop over and say hi. There kinda in my back yard. whats spelling for, this is the internet, not engilsh class hehe


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 16, 2011)

hey prentice110...why not just get bashlins? Atleast you would know exactly what u are getting since you have used em before. I us em. Bought em 20 years ago and just now thinking about replacing my tree gaffs. I will say those geckos look sweet though. Prolly are to.


----------



## 911crash (Mar 16, 2011)

*carbon fiber geckos*

ive had them for about 2yrs and love the comfort and lightweight of them.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 16, 2011)

I just noticed looking at the sherril catalog from last fall, it seems as though they don't offer the euro style gaffs anymore. Only pole gaffs or american style tree spikes. Just an observation..


----------



## prentice110 (Mar 16, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> hey prentice110...why not just get bashlins? Atleast you would know exactly what u are getting since you have used em before. I us em. Bought em 20 years ago and just now thinking about replacing my tree gaffs. I will say those geckos look sweet though. Prolly are to.


 
Cuz I heard there lighter, and Ive always been the first one in my zone to try new things. Fight fatige you know?


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 16, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> You don't take a wrap on that lower strap? Or is that a Cali thing?
> Jeff


 
I used to do that. Then I got some aluminum caddy pads and never needed to again.


----------



## itsmyblood (Mar 16, 2011)

i have a pair $522.00 and worth every penny. Actualy got em at 20% off in december from sherrill tree. both spikes are lighter than one aluminum spike.


----------



## prentice110 (Mar 16, 2011)

itsmyblood said:


> i have a pair $522.00 and worth every penny. Actualy got em at 20% off in december from sherrill tree. both spikes are lighter than one aluminum spike.


 
Nice! Daddy like! Now thats what Im talkin' bout'! Can you post a pic, or tell me what brand/model?


----------



## prentice110 (Mar 16, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> You don't take a wrap on that lower strap? Or is that a Cali thing?
> Jeff


 
Only time Ive ever seen that was in a Wesco boot ad from the 90's in Arbor Age or TCIA mag. Cool pic from way way back. "You cant chase the climbers we know up a tree without thier Wesco's!".


----------



## itsmyblood (Mar 16, 2011)

prentice110 said:


> Nice! Daddy like! Now thats what Im talkin' bout'! Can you post a pic, or tell me what brand/model?


 
Geko carbon fiber spikes.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 16, 2011)

prentice110 said:


> Cuz I heard there lighter, and Ive always been the first one in my zone to try new things. Fight fatige you know?


 Right on. Carbon fiber...I doubt you could go wrong. Come to think of it, I did look at a carbon fiber spur at TCIA expo and it was super light. 

Anybody have a pair of Climb Right aluminum spurs? Any good? I got a guy who is slowing putting togther his gear as he can afford to. I thought those mit be good for him. I MIGHT even buyem myself and if he makes it I prolly give em to him and if cant hang I will keep em. Not tryn to spend 500


----------



## itsmyblood (Mar 16, 2011)

18-inch Carbon Fiber Gecko : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment

Heres the link also they are not one size fits all so make sure ya get a good measurement . or measure your old spikes. And get ready for the most comrfortable spikes ever!


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 16, 2011)

itsmyblood said:


> 18-inch Carbon Fiber Gecko : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment
> 
> Heres the link also they are not one size fits all so make sure ya get a good measurement . or measure your old spikes. And get ready for the most comrfortable spikes ever!


 
Those things are beautiful. Except for the weight limit part at the bottom of the page in the sherrill catalog. 240 pounds! even if i worked in my boxers I would be over. Maybe a speedo??? LOL....wescos and a speedo......thats just wrong


----------



## Scrat (Mar 16, 2011)

*Carbon Fiber Gecko's*



prentice110 said:


> I currently use some off brand cheapos . Use to use my buddies aluminum Bashlins and those were nice! We called em' air slippers. Ive tried the wolf claws, and dont get me wrong, they were nice to, but all the extra padding made me feel like I was spiking into rotten mush, so it made me feel unsafe .(IDK, just did). I dont know if the guy was talking about Geckos, he didnt say a brand name, just said the whole shank was carbon fiber. Was really hoping to get some feedback here, and maybe some pics, but Im a lil worried that Ive pissed everyone off too much(hehehe).


 
prentice110,
I have had the Gecko Carbon Fiber Gaffs for a year now and they are awesome. I have spent many days well over 8 hours on them and they are great, I am sure you know how important good boots are, but I forgot mine one day and went 8 hours in Garmont hikers without an issue. Keep in mind a few things with Gecko's CF or Aluminum:
1) They are rated to 240lbs
2) They come in sizes
Aluminums range from 41cm-48cm in 2cm increments
Carbon Fibers are 17 in. 18 in. 19 in. 20 in.
You must measure from the arch of your boot to just below the ball of your knee for a proper fit. See Sherrilltree for sizing information and the CF's are $523.00, Aluminums are $375.00

Here are some pictures as you asked for. The only sign of any wear was on the top of my right "replaceable pad" with light fraying... maybe from my big tool on that side. OK probably cause I spend more time on that leg I think? I was worried about the bottom of the stirrup wearing or getting damaged easily but that does not appear to be a problem. Keep in mind I dont walk all over the place in them but I have on occassion walked carefully to the truck on concrete and blacktop.

Scrat


----------



## arborpros (Mar 21, 2011)

I own a pair of Gecko Carbon Fiber spikes and I love them. They are comfortable and light weight. Seem very strong and the spikes dig in well. Expensive but once you climb in them you understand that the ones you are using now are too heavy and uncomfortable.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 21, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> Those things are beautiful. Except for the weight limit part at the bottom of the page in the sherrill catalog. 240 pounds! even if i worked in my boxers I would be over. Maybe a speedo??? LOL....wescos and a speedo......thats just wrong


 
You should Google to see if Jenny Craig sell's them!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## firediver125 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have not started climbing yet, just cutting from the bucket. I am looking at what gear to buy and I like to have the best available, especially when my life depends on it, and the Gecco carbon fiber spikes are appealing to me and it seems that the guys on here that wear them, are really pleased with their performance. I have yet to read anything negative about them on here, with the exception of the weight limit which at 165lbs and 5' 7" is not a problem for me. So my question is money not being the concern should I spring for the Carbon Fiber or stick with the tried and true titanium or aluminum. Thanks, Paul


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 4, 2011)

firediver125 said:


> I have not started climbing yet, just cutting from the bucket. I am looking at what gear to buy and I like to have the best available, especially when my life depends on it, and the Gecco carbon fiber spikes are appealing to me and it seems that the guys on here that wear them, are really pleased with their performance. I have yet to read anything negative about them on here, with the exception of the weight limit which at 165lbs and 5' 7" is not a problem for me. So my question is money not being the concern should I spring for the Carbon Fiber or stick with the tried and true titanium or aluminum. Thanks, Paul


 
Hey, nothing negative here! I run crew's and I got my guy's on Gecko's but not the carbon, that's overkill unless you sub-out.
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 5, 2011)

firediver125 said:


> I have not started climbing yet, just cutting from the bucket. I am looking at what gear to buy and I like to have the best available, especially when my life depends on it, and the Gecco carbon fiber spikes are appealing to me and it seems that the guys on here that wear them, are really pleased with their performance. I have yet to read anything negative about them on here, with the exception of the weight limit which at 165lbs and 5' 7" is not a problem for me. So my question is money not being the concern should I spring for the Carbon Fiber or stick with the tried and true titanium or aluminum. Thanks, Paul


 
I personally find it annoying when a guy "just learning" to climb buys the most expensive stuff on the market. Although...I would have to say that...if you can afford it...well, you may as well. Its like a new guy who climbed his first tree showing up the next day with a pair of wescos on. It just rubs me the wrong way. No offense to firediver. Hey..if you can afford it...go for it. Do I think there are many climbers who truely benifet from carbon fiber? I doubt it. but I guess I will never know cuz I am TO FAT....mmaannnn


----------



## Scrat (Apr 5, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> I personally find it annoying when a guy "just learning" to climb buys the most expensive stuff on the market. Although...I would have to say that...if you can afford it...well, you may as well. Its like a new guy who climbed his first tree showing up the next day with a pair of wescos on. It just rubs me the wrong way. No offense to firediver. Hey..if you can afford it...go for it. Do I think there are many climbers who truely benifet from carbon fiber? I doubt it. but I guess I will never know cuz I am TO FAT....mmaannnn


 
TreeAce I am truely sorry you feel bad when a new guy can afford the best. Personally I think it is great that Firediver feels all of us are a great resource, you included, and when you really think about it each one of us has probably spent more money over the years buying average on up multiple sets of spikes to get to the ones we like. So what i am saying is he is spending less and getting more! Wow does that really bunch up your stick and berries in the front of that cheap 30 year old saddle of yours or what. Hey just kidding with you....The thing he will miss out on is the years of experience you have that can give you the ability to compare and truely appreciate great gear and comfort when you use it!

Firediver if you can... get the best you can afford and if you have the opportunity to try before you buy then definitely do.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with the Scrat'ser, my first saddle was a 'Bowline on a bight'. 3 months later I got a Karl Kuemmerling and felt like the big boy's. That was 1977. Yeah, spend it if you got it!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 5, 2011)

Scrat said:


> TreeAce I am truely sorry you feel bad when a new guy can afford the best. Personally I think it is great That firediver feels all of us are a great resource, you included, and when you really think about it each one of us has probably spent more over the years buying average on up multiple sets of spikes to get to the ones we like. So what i am saying is he is spending less and getting more! Wow does that really bunch up your stick and berries in the front of that cheap 30 year old saddle of yours or what. Hey just kidding with you....The thing he will miss out on is the years of experience you have that can give you the ability to compare and truely appreciate great gear and comfort when use it!
> 
> Firediver if you can... get the best you can afford and if you have the opportunity to try before you buy then definitely do.


 
I am glad you posted Scrat. I don't feel bad, just alittle annoyed. Maybe jealous?? IDK. But I was thinking about what I had said this morning. It crossed my mind a few times. I thought back to when I was just starting out. Would I have wanted the best I could afford? Heck YA!! Did I get it? Well, yes..pretty much. 20 years ago there wasnt all this cool stuff out there. Good climbing line was safety blue (not saying theres anything wrong with it now!) and all saddles , that I know of, were leather and heavy. I remember the first time I saw a handled ascender! It was amazing. Anyway...one thing I did buy , 22 years ago, was a pair of Bashlin aluminum spurs. They were the best spurs on the market at that time that I know of. I wore out two pairs of regular leather pads and now have aluminum caddys. I am just now thinking about replacing the gaffs. They were money VERY well spent. I also remember being teased alittle in those early years for having such nice spurs but only climbing like a newbie...cuz I was a newbie, well..you know what I mean. The reason I get annoyed is really just my own character defect and nothing more. I meant no offense to firediver.

Buy the best you can, I realize now that I did. There just wasnt much to choose from! LOL


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 5, 2011)

Let us all Rep Scrat for being humble!
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 5, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Let us all Rep Scrat for being humble!
> Jeff


 
Good thinking


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 5, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> Good thinking


 
You were humble too, I just couldn't rep ya.
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 5, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> You were humble too, I just couldn't rep ya.
> Jeff


 
Thanks. I will consider myself rep'd.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 5, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> Thanks. I will consider myself rep'd.


 

Jeff


----------



## firediver125 (Apr 5, 2011)

Scrat said:


> TreeAce I am truely sorry you feel bad when a new guy can afford the best. Personally I think it is great that Firediver feels all of us are a great resource, you included, and when you really think about it each one of us has probably spent more money over the years buying average on up multiple sets of spikes to get to the ones we like. So what i am saying is he is spending less and getting more! Wow does that really bunch up your stick and berries in the front of that cheap 30 year old saddle of yours or what. Hey just kidding with you....The thing he will miss out on is the years of experience you have that can give you the ability to compare and truely appreciate great gear and comfort when you use it!
> 
> Firediver if you can... get the best you can afford and if you have the opportunity to try before you buy then definitely do.



THANK YOU for saying that, you hit the nail on the head big time. I am really appreciative of the advice that you give on here. I know that this can be a very dangerous job and WE should all look out for eachother. I am 28 yrs old and I have had a lot of dangerous jobs such as:










I was the conductor that night (conductors side hit another train hanging out of the siding track) on that engine. I have had a number of jobs and opportunities that are considered dangerous Engineer and conductor at the railroad, a deputy sheriff, firefighter/ EMT, divemaster/ assistant scuba instructor, salvage diver, and now I think I am crazy enough to overcome my fear of heights by getting out of the bucket and climb trees with a chainsaw in hand to cut on the tree I am climbing! I say all of this only to make the point that I appreciate the knowledge and experience that is shared like this. I know just a little less than nothing about climbing a tree to cut it down, but you ask me questions about scuba diving or firefighting and I will do all I can to answer your questions and offer every bit of knowledge and advice to answer your question correctly and thoroughly.

I look at the saddle/harness (I have a thread about them in the beginner forum) that are available today and look at my grandpa's old harness and to be quite honest if I had to climb a tree with that thing I would throw in the towel for the tree industry, and not look back. Comparing his harness to some of the new ones available has made me feel more comfortable about climbing, it may be a false sense of security, but even so if it calms my nerves and makes me feel safer, then I am all for it. If you(anyone) wanted to go scuba diving then I would love to take you, but I wouldn't give you the gear that my grandpa used 20+ years ago, I would set you up with what I feel is the best there is (may or may not be the most expensive), because your life depends on it. I have over $10k invested in scuba equipment and I would wear the older stuff and have my dive partner (you) wear the newer gear, 1st reason is so they know what to look for when buying their own gear, 2nd I would be more comfortable because the newer gear has less chance of failure and if the older set had a problem I would rather have it happen to me and from experience know how to correct the problem rather than have a minor problem turn into a possible life threatening situation for the diver with less experience, 3rd the newer scuba gear (just like arborist and firefighting equipment, and just about everything else) is easier to use, more efficeint, much safer, more dependable, and worth every penny, just ask my wife, son, and unborn child. Oh yeah and the rest of my family!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Apr 7, 2011)

firediver125 said:


> am 28 yrs old and I have had a lot of dangerous jobs such as:
> I have had a number of jobs and opportunities that are considered dangerous Engineer and conductor at the railroad, a deputy sheriff, firefighter/ EMT, divemaster/ assistant scuba instructor, salvage diver,
> 
> I


 
Can't hold a job, huh. I've had similar problems from time to time.


----------



## firediver125 (Apr 7, 2011)

BC WetCoast said:


> Can't hold a job, huh. I've had similar problems from time to time.


 

Actually I have no problems holding a job, I just take advantage of just about every opportunity that I have in life. I still work all but a couple of the jobs that I spoke of previously plus a few more! I take what you said as an insult to the way I have chose to live my life, if that is not your intention, I would appreciate it if you would clarify what you meant. I have in fact been a firefighter/ EMT for 10 years now and still active on 2 fire departments, railroad engineer for 6 years and counting(eventhough I hate it), an on call wrecker driver/ operator, plus doing the scuba diving on call 365 days a year for the sheriff's department, and the wrecker service and whoever else needs something done underwater.


----------

